# Hoyle21 in shape by summer log



## hoyle21 (Dec 30, 2012)

Currently weighing in at 270 lbs.   I've already lost 20 lbs.   Measured myself with a hand held fat machine and came in at 20%, so doing the math, if I don't gain an ounce of muscle I need to drop 30lbs to get to 10% body fat.   I would be very satisfied with that.  Diet currently is HIGH protein medium fat, low carb, but I am cycling carbs meaning every 3-4 days I have a heavy carb day.   I do one hour of cardio a day on my treadmill at home, and lift weights at the gym.  I am six weeks in on a Test/Tren/Mast cycle, and last week added 50mcg T3.   I am on TRT so I never come off.     I can only continue this cycle for 2 more weeks at the max because my TRT appointment is in the first week in February.   After my TRT blood work Ill start back up.   Anyone reading feel free to add feedback or ask questions.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 30, 2012)

Lifts today

Incline bench 285
6,6,6,5
Flat bench 225
6,5,4,2
Seated Fly 250 
8,8,8,8

Still working on muscle stamina a bit.   Chest got burned out fast today.   Major pumps though.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lat pull downs 205 lbs
10, 10, 7, 7
Close grip rows 175 lbs
9, 9, 8, 8
Seated Rows 160 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10

Any other exercises I can add to this?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Lat pull downs 205 lbs
> 10, 10, 7, 7
> Close grip rows 175 lbs
> 9, 9, 8, 8
> ...


Shrugs, hyper extensions, T bar rows, rear delts.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 31, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Shrugs, hyper extensions, T bar rows, rear delts.



Hyper extensions?   Is that like a reverse sit up?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Hyper extensions?   Is that like a reverse sit up?



Yes, hold a 45lb plate while you do them~15 reps x 4 sets.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 31, 2012)

Good to see your hitting it bro! Sub'd


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 31, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Good to see your hitting it bro! Sub'd



Thanks bro.   Anything you see to add advice too, Im listening.

Just got done with my hour of cardio.   I fucking hate it so much, but I see the improvement.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2012)

Maybe do some deads?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 31, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> lat pull downs 205 lbs
> 10, 10, 7, 7
> close grip rows 175 lbs
> 9, 9, 8, 8
> ...


can pre exhaust wit stiff arm pulldowns...with rope or bar


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 31, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Maybe do some deads?



Bad back.   Laminectomy at L4-L5 rules deads out.   I'll squat but nothing heavier than 315.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, my lower back is shot but I can do hypers.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Shrugs, hyper extensions, T bar rows, rear delts.



^^^ this. Esp rear delts. I hit em shoulders and back days.


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 31, 2012)

What's the best exercise for rear delts?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2012)

Variety. I like lying on an incline bench, but you can mix it up with bentover-seated, cable machine or that rear-delt machine which I don't find effective.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 1, 2013)

Squats 285 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10

Leg press 300 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10

Leg ext 130 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10

Leg curls 130 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10

Going to wait a few hours for cardio.   Cardio on leg day sucks as much ass as Saneys messican girlfriend.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 1, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> What's the best exercise for rear delts?



The hardest is probably with DB's bent over or lying on a bench. I prefer the pec fly machines and just sit on the seat the opposite direction engaging rear delts instead of chest. I get tons of control but it is easier than DB's.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 1, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Squats 285 lbs
> 10, 10, 10, 10
> 
> Leg press 300 lbs
> ...



I almost never do cardio on leg day except for a 5 minute warm up pre training. Its the only day I don't do cardio when cutting.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 1, 2013)

I do a 5 minute warm up on the treadmill every day I lift.   I can do the cardio on leg day, just have to wait a few hours.   

I can't imagine it hinders growth in any way.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 1, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> The hardest is probably with DB's bent over or lying on a bench. I prefer the pec fly machines and just sit on the seat the opposite direction engaging rear delts instead of chest. I get tons of control but it is easier than DB's.



Good stuff right here.   I think I'll do the bent over dumbells for now on.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 2, 2013)

Shoulder day!   My shoulders are week, and therefore I've neglected them forever because Im embarrassed by them.   Part of the reason Im using this split is because it gives me a full day to get my shoulders where they should be.   So here goes.

Military press 185lbs
10, 10, 9, 7

Dumbbell press 10, 8, 10, 8

Anterior raises 20 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10

Lateral raises 15 (I should la grabbed the pink ones)
10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 3, 2013)

Seated triceps ext 90lbs
10, 9, 8, 8

Triceps ext rope 130 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10

Triceps ext V bar 130 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10

Preacher curl 50 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10

Hammer curls 40 lbs
10, 10, 8, 8


----------



## longworthb (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice log so far bro. Ill be following


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 3, 2013)

Don't forget your rear delts on shoulder day as well! Traps would also be a good idea


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 6, 2013)

Chest day.   Muscle recovery was a lot better.   I think Im getting used to to more reps and less rest time between sets.

Incline bench 285
8, 7, 7, 6
Flat bench 225
10, 8, 7, 8
Seated Flys
10, 10, 10, 8

Hopefully next week I'll add cable flys.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 6, 2013)

First photo to log.   Weighing in at 265 lbs  today.  Still a long way to go, but Im seeing clear progress.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2013)

How's the cardio coming along?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 6, 2013)

Still walking at 3.8 mph for an hour every day.   It was difficult today.   I'm also having an issue eating today.  I might be catching this flu that's going around.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 6, 2013)

Right after I hit "send" off to the toilet I went.    Pissing out of my asshole.    Well, if I get the flu it should be a quick way to drop another 5 lbs.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 6, 2013)

I hope you don't have influenza because it wrecked me for days and I even had the flu shot. This strain comes on fast and hard.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 6, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I hope you don't have influenza because it wrecked me for days and I even had the flu shot. This strain comes on fast and hard.



Well, it's not looking good.....


----------



## tommygunz (Jan 6, 2013)

I got the flu shot too and now I'm evicting the Smurfs from my lungs. I guess it's a gamble on the strain?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 6, 2013)

tommygunz said:


> I got the flu shot too and now I'm evicting the Smurfs from my lungs. I guess it's a gamble on the strain?



Yes, they take a guess on which strain will hit.   The flu shit contains a vaccine for three different strains.    I believe they guessed wrong this year, because everyone is getting the flu.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 7, 2013)

After spending all day yesterday and most of the night not being able to eat and pissing out of my butt hole, I felt good enough to lift this afternoon.

Lat pull downs 205
10, 10, 9, 8
Close grip rows 175
10, 8, 8, 8
Seated rows 175
10, 10, 10, 9

I'll be skipping cardio as my stomach still isn't 100%.   Going to try and force down some serious protein now.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 7, 2013)

Also, last shot of juice today.   I'll be cruising on 200 mgs Watson test cyp until the beginning of February.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jan 7, 2013)

Man bro I hope you get to feeling better!!!


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Chris.   It's just my stomach.   I'm not running a fever, not achy, no headache.   Just sensitive stomach and occasional squirts.

Not eating much at all as I'm afraid it will get me sick.   I might skip my whole workout today and just go to bed early.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 8, 2013)

Couldn't eat all day, did manage a leg work out.
Squats 295
10, 10, 8, 5
Leg press 310
10, 10, 10, 10
Extensions 145
10, 10, 10, 10
Curls 145
10, 10, 10, 10

Not bad considering I can't eat and feel a bit nauseous.    I'm stopping off for a small pizza.   I need calories damn it!


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 9, 2013)

Military press 185
10, 10, 9, 8

Dumbbell press 50 lbs
10, 10, 10, 9

Anterior raises 25 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10

Lateral raises 20 lbs
10, 9, 7, 7

Seated bent over rear delt raises 20 lbs
10, 10, 10, 9

Not much strength improvement but considering how shitty I ate this week I'll take it


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thinking about adding methadrol extreme in with my TRT for the next month.   Sort of a bridge to get me past testosterone blood work.

Thoughts?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Thinking about adding methadrol extreme in with my TRT for the next month.   Sort of a bridge to get me past testosterone blood work.
> 
> Thoughts?



Meth extreme is moar of a mass builder. Maybe go with Cynostane - I've yet to try it, but results are reported to be similar to var.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have quite a few bottles of methadrol extreme, halo extreme, and cyanostane.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds like a beauty stock pile of high end placebos! Good to see you are over the flu it ruined the better part of my Xmas break.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 10, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Sounds like a beauty stock pile of high end placebos! Good to see you are over the flu it ruined the better part of my Xmas break.



Only the best placebos for me my friend.

I'm going to use the halo extreme and cyanostane combo as bridge for a month.   Hoping it doesn't trash my lipids too bad 

Then back to pinning my bunk kosher gears


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 10, 2013)

Seated triceps ext 90lbs
10, 10, 10, 10
Triceps ext rope 140 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10
Triceps ext v-bar 140 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10

Preacher curl  60 lbs
10, 10, 10, 8
Hammer curls  40 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2013)

Why not just cruise on test?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Why not just cruise on test?



I will be.   I'm on 200 mgs TRT a week, but that only puts me at a 500 reading.   I'm on a tight deadline for this transformation.   I was just looking to keep going.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2013)

I see. What benefit would stack the Cynostane and halo give you? Just seems a little overkill bro. Just my 0.02


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 10, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I see. What benefit would stack the Cynostane and halo give you? Just seems a little overkill bro. Just my 0.02



Heavy recommended stacking them together.   For best results.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 11, 2013)

I should add he recommended this for recomping.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Here's a little pic of where I started to where I am today.
Before: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This morning:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Still got a ways to go.   My goal is still to be fit by summer.    

1 hour of cardio today already in the books.    Saturday is my cheat meal day.   I had lamb chops, garlic mashed potatoes, and a salad from my favorite steakhouse.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 12, 2013)

I see you got rid of the belly button ring...smart move.  Great progress brother...keep it up!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 12, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I see you got rid of the belly button ring...smart move.  Great progress brother...keep it up!



Yeah man, great progress!


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks guys, but Im not satisfied.   Still have a lot of work to do.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 13, 2013)

^^^ right attitude


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 13, 2013)

Incline 285 lbs
8, 8, 8, 7
Flat press 225 lbs
8, 8, 7, 6
Seated flys 265 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10

Slight increase in reps today.   I get frustrated not gaining.   I constantly have to remind myself that this is all about cutting, and I shouldn't expect any gains.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 13, 2013)

KOS- feel free to add ideas here.  So far what I'm doing seems to be working, but I'll listen to anyone's advice.   I can never have too much information.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 14, 2013)

Lat pull downs 205
10, 10, 10, 10
Close grip rows 175
10, 10, 9, 9
Seated rows 190
10, 10, 10, 9
Hyper extensions body weight
10, 10, 10, 10

I feel that in my lower back big time.   Good suggestion Heavy!


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Jan 14, 2013)

best of luck! you do any drop sets?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 14, 2013)

NaKiD EyE said:


> best of luck! you do any drop sets?



Might something I incorporate later.   I don't feel Im advanced enough for drop sets to help a ton.   Especially while cutting.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dropped more weight


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 15, 2013)

Squats 295 lbs
10, 10, 10, 6

Leg press 325
10, 10, 10, 7

Got a pounding headache.   Probably from lack of eating, super busy at work and couldn't squeeze it in.

Going to skip cardio today as well.


----------



## CG (Jan 15, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> I do a 5 minute warm up on the treadmill every day I lift.   I can do the cardio on leg day, just have to wait a few hours.
> 
> I can't imagine it hinders growth in any way.



I've found light cardio pos workout helps keep DOMS away.  Or at least I think it dows


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 15, 2013)

Cgrant said:


> I've found light cardio pos workout helps keep DOMS away.  Or at least I think it dows



I don't seem to have an issue with DOMS at all.   I have cramping tendencies, but I take potassium pills and that really helps a lot.

I definitely feel like I'm just on TRT right now.   I look softer, smaller, have way less aggression in the gym, and that constant hard on is gone.   

On the positive side of things, I bought some letro from research stop and my lump which was the size of a quarter is now pea size.   I haven't had trouble getting a hard on either.

I was taking a shit load of extreme peptide aromason,  gen shi arimidex, and formeron.    Either a lot of that was bunk or I turn testosterone into estrogen like no other.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 16, 2013)

Military press 185
10, 10, 9, 7

Dumbbell press 50
10, 10, 8, 8

Anterior raises 30
10, 10, 10, 10

Lateral raises. 20
8, 8, 8, 6

Bent over reverse fly?  20
10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 17, 2013)

Seated dumbbell tri ext 95 lbs
10, 9, 8, 6
Tri ext rope 150 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10
Tri ext V bar 150 lbs
10, 10, 9, 9
Straight bar curl 60 lbs
8, 8, 8, 8
Preacher curl 60 lbs
7, 8, 7, 7
Hammer curls 45 lbs
10, 10, 10, 9


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 20, 2013)

Incline 285 lbs
8, 8, 8, 6

Flat bench 225
8, 8, 8, 8

Seated fly 280 lbs
8, 8, 8, 8

Incline fly 50 lbs
8, 7, 8, 8


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 20, 2013)

Not much improvements in weight gains, but still cutting, and looking better.   Cheat meal yesterday was ribs, Mac and Cheese, potato salad, and a corn muffin.   Had a bunch of bread too.   Scale says I gained two lbs but I think that's just cause Im still fucking full.  

I've skipped cardio for a few days too.   I  was having an issue eating, and I blame cardio.

Also I have been purping like crazy and it taste horrible.    I notice it a lot at night, literally wakes me up.   I'm currently on TRT along with Halo extreme and cyanostane.   Nothing too hard core.

Letro from research stop appears good to go.   Right side lump is completely gone and left side lump is 3/4 it's size and not sensitive at all.   Plus it taste pretty good.    I bought letro from both research stop and MP.   When my research stop letro is gone Ill start the MP letro and see how it goes.

Nobody is paying attention to my log.  Do I need to post tranny pics?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 21, 2013)

Making a meat loaf out of that expensive extra lean meat you see.  94% fat free.   It will probably taste like shit.

Lat pull downs 220 lbs
10, 10, 9, 7
Close grip rows 175 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10
Seated rows 190 lbs
10, 10, 10 , 10
Hyper extensions 25 lbs
10, 10, 10, 8

I did eat a handful of pistachios.   Are they gonna make me fat?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm following jewlet


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 22, 2013)

Squats 295 lbs
10, 10, 10, 9
Leg press 325
10, 10, 10, 10
Ext 160 
10, 10, 10, 10
Curls 160
10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 23, 2013)

Got a late start on shoulder and holy shit the gym was packed.   I didn't really get to do my routine, but I did work my shoulders hard, and hit delts from all three sides.

I gained three pounds as well.   I must be on that new cutting diet that Saney uses.   FML


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 23, 2013)

All the gyms are packed. New year resolutions in full force for a few months then back to the regulars.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 24, 2013)

Good point Heavy.   I normally get there early enough to avoid the rush.   I didn't get there until after 5 yesterday so I ran right into the "out of work" crowd.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 24, 2013)

Go early as possible. Gets your metabolism cranked for the day.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 24, 2013)

Seated tri ext 95 lbs
10, 10, 10, 8
Ext rope 160 lbs
7, 9, 9, 8
V bar ext 160 lbs
9, 8, 7, 6
Straight bar curl 70 lbs
8, 7, 6, 5
Preacher curl 60 lbs
9, 6, 6, 5
Hammer curl 45 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 25, 2013)

So about a week after I got off my test/Tren/mast cycle I had to have some blood work done for work.   I got lipids tested.   

Triglycerides 230
Total cholesterol 314
HDL 10
LDL 258
Ratio 31.4

Am I going to die soon?


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 25, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> So about a week after I got off my test/Tren/mast cycle I had to have some blood work done for work.   I got lipids tested.
> 
> Triglycerides 230
> Total cholesterol 314
> ...



Jesus!  Well, your gear was good.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 25, 2013)

exphys88 said:


> Jesus!  Well, your gear was good.



That's a pretty safe assumption.   I was going to take 6 weeks off and blast again.   Now Im worried I should wait longer.   What do you think?

P.S. Im on TRT


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 26, 2013)

Pic of this morning.   Getting my tan on a bit.

Where the fuck is KOS?  He used to neg me all the time for not proving I work out and not proving Im dieting!   Now I have a journal with pics and he is nowhere to be found.    He owes me some reps damn it!


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 27, 2013)

My shoulders are killing me!   Really affected my chest workout today.   I think the letro has my E2 killed and it's got my joints fried.   Also having slight libido issues.   I'm going to cut my dose big time and see if that helps.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Pic of this morning.   Getting my tan on a bit.View attachment 48948
> 
> Where the fuck is KOS?  He used to neg me all the time for not proving I work out and not proving Im dieting!   Now I have a journal with pics and he is nowhere to be found.    He owes me some reps damn it!



Tanned and notFat ... I'm impressed Jew


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 27, 2013)

I look in here all the time

dont say much becaue im not a steroid expert...all i can do is look in my books

after 18 years of obsessin about weights i do pretty much think im an expert at training...though that still doesnt make me a good bber
and people dont want to hear my ideas

anyways,that being said whenever i post somewhere no matter what the subject it gets turned into a jump on kos thread
dont want to hijack


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I look in here all the time
> 
> dont say much becaue im not a steroid expert...all i can do is look in my books
> 
> ...



Don't worry about it my my journal.   If dipshits hijack it ill have Captain or Curt clean it up.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Tanned and notFat ... I'm impressed Jew



Thanks Captn' still in progress tho.   I'm taking this week off diet/cardio wise.   Super Bowl is Sunday and fuck it, I need some ice cream, brownies, and pizza.

The following Monday I think I'll jump back on cycle so I can finish this transformation.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 27, 2013)

That's a good idea. Your body and mind will thank you for it. Try n keep the Jew-booze to a minimum thou.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 28, 2013)

Pull downs 220
10, 10, 10, 10
Close grip 190
9, 7,8,7
Seated rows 205
10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad week diet wise.   I've had pasta, a double from Wendy's, twice, ice cream, and chocolate chip cookies.    Getting this out of my system, as of Monday Im back at it.   Gotta finish strong!

Drug plan
200 mgs test cyp weekly
75 mgs Tren daily
25 mgs test prop daily
100 mgs masteron daily
50 mgs dbol daily (first 4 weeks)


Might try to hit cardio twice a day.

On the upside, I'm getting lots of compliments and chicks are flirting with me again.   I feel pretty confident about everything right now.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 3, 2013)

Fat week is over, gained 7 lbs.   holy shit.

Incline bench 285
8, 8, 5, 6
Flat bench 235 
8, 8, 7, 6
Incline fly 55 lbs
10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2013)

Are chicks still flirting with you?


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 3, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Are chicks still flirting with you?



Yes, and I was horribly hung over all day yesterday from Friday night.   I very rarely drink like that, and it showed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah you'll feel bloated but I doubt you put on any real fat gains


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 3, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah you'll feel bloated but I doubt you put on any real fat gains



You are probably right.  

Anyway, I start blasting again tomorrow.   I'm going to change my diet and eat more, but eat clean.   I have 20lbs of chicken breast, 80 cans of tuna, two packages of wild caught salmon and farm raised tilapia.

I HATE fish.   I hope I can eat it without gagging.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2013)

Find a good herb or spice blend. Lime juice helps too.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 8, 2013)

I did a shitty job of updating this week.   I worked out everyday but had a very busy and crappy work week.   I'm going to drown my problems in alcohol tonight.   Hopefully next week is a bit smoother.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 10, 2013)

Incline 285
8,8, 8, 8
Flat 235
8, 8, 8, 8
Incline fly 60
10, 10, 10, 9
Cable flys 60 lbs
2 sets to failure.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 10, 2013)

I have to choke down fish myself. I found sales to be very helpful. Slop it on the fish and rice and have a huge glass of water and away you go.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 11, 2013)

Pull downs 235
10, 10, 7, 6
Close grip 190
10, 10, 8, 8
Seated rows 220
10, 10, 10, 7


My gym is having a weight loss contest. First place is $5000.   I'm thinking about eating like a pig for the next weeks and signing up.   It will be highest weight loss by percentage.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 15, 2013)

Killed shoulders on Wednesday and biceps on Thursday.

I normally do both tri's and bi's on Thursday but my tri's are out growing my bi's so I'm going to concentrate on getting my bi's up to par.


I'm eating like shut trying to put on some weight.   My gyms weight loss challenge starts soon and I'm going to give it a serious go.   5,000 buck on the line.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 15, 2013)

Also, just looking at my chest and shoulders, I don't even recognize it as me anymore.   I have some serious development in both areas.    I'm really loving watching my body transform!


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> Killed shoulders on Wednesday and biceps on Thursday.
> 
> I normally do both tri's and bi's on Thursday but my tri's are out growing my bi's so I'm going to concentrate on getting my bi's up to par.
> 
> ...



Big tris = big arms. Hope you don't get drug tested for the comp


----------



## longworthb (Feb 15, 2013)

Damn 5gs? That's some fucking motivation


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 16, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Damn 5gs? That's some fucking motivation



You, pretty crazy huh?   I can't weight in until February 25th so I'm going to eat whatever the hell I want until then.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 17, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Big tris = big arms. Hope you don't get drug tested for the comp



These placebos are probably bunk anyways!


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 17, 2013)

Good workout today, I felt strong.   

Incline bench 295
8, 8, 6, 6
Flat bench 245
8, 8, 8, 8
Incline fly 60 
10, 10, 10, 10
Cables flys 60
2 sets to failure, right around 25 reps.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yesterday shoulders
Military press 135
20, 16, 15, 11
Dumbbell press 55 
10, 10, 10, 10
Anterior raises 35
All 10's
Lateral raises 25
All 10's
Bent over 30
All 10's


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 21, 2013)

Straight bar curl 70 
9,9,7,6
Preacher curl 60
10,7,8,7
Hammer 50
10,8,7,7
Rope curl 70
15,13,12


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 24, 2013)

Incline 295
8,8,8,6
Flat 255
8,8,8,6
Incline fly 60
10,10,10,10
Cable flys 70
15,15,15,15

Decent work out for being hung over.


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 25, 2013)

Worked back, not sure the weights, my pad of paper is in the car and it's cold out.

Weighed in today for this contest my gym is running.   Scale said 267.   I've been eating like pure shit for two weeks trying to put on some weight.   Seriously, at one point I had Wendy's for 6 straight days.

So now back to the diet, and AM fasted cardio.   The goal is still to try to hit 230 by June.   I'm putting on a lot muscle though.   240 might be more achievable.

Tren is crazy.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 25, 2013)

Good hustle. For 5gs a Jew would do anything maybe even sit ups?!


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 25, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> Good hustle. For 5gs a Jew would do anything maybe even sit ups?!



I doubt I'll ever do sit ups.   My upper abs are fairly large, just covered with fat.   I occasionally do leg lifts to work my lower abs, fuck leg lifts.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 3, 2013)

Incline 295
8,8,7,6
Flat 255
7,8,6,5
Incline fly 65
10,10,8,8
Cable fly 80
15,12,11


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 3, 2013)

My progress pic as of this morning.   Eating like shit two weeks did out some fat on, but it will come off. 


Arms measured 18 inches today.   I'm pretty pumped about that.    Hopefully I'll see 20" some day.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2013)

Good progress bro. That tan is sure to illicit blowjobs from street trannies


----------



## hoyle21 (May 8, 2013)

Ok, I've been slacking on this log.   Time to get it going again.

Currently at 251 lbs.

Did shoulders today.

Back to lifting heavier weights pyramid style.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 9, 2013)

Under 250 today.   Is it wrong Im thinking I might celebrate with pizza?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 11, 2013)

A little bloated from drinking last night, but here is a current pic.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2013)

How do you feel?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 11, 2013)

I'm not hung over from drinking if that's why you ask.   If you're asking how I feel with my transformation I feel good.   I have quite a bit of energy.   Overall I feel a lot healthier and am looking forward to shedding even more fat.

My diet was great last week, and I dropped quite a bit of weight for just week.    I also walked about 4 miles every day.   I love walking outside in the summer.

I think I've also picked up maybe an inch to inch and a half of cawk length with my fat loss.   A nice little side effect


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2013)

The later.

Nice werk with the cawk growth


----------



## D-Lats (May 11, 2013)

Good work man keep it up


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 11, 2013)

Keep this log updated its nice to see you progress!


----------



## hoyle21 (May 11, 2013)

Yea, I need to do a better job keeping the log updated.   I'll try harder.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 13, 2013)

Chest today.   Finished incline with 315 for 2 sets of 4. 
Worked up to 275 on flat for 1X6

90 lbs incline bum bell presses and called it a day.   

Going to go for a walk here after I eat my turkey breast tacos


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2013)

Back yesterday, and I can tell on back day for sure that Im just cruising.   Pumps is barely noticeable.

After next week I can go back on.   I have some Asia Pharma products I'm looking to use.

More turkey breast tacos for dinner.   It's kind of become a mainstay for dinner.   Very high in protein and fat, low on carbs, plus I get some green leafy veggies.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 15, 2013)

What's your cycle plan looking like, sailor?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2013)

Shoulders today. Hit dumbbell shoulder presses lateral raises, anterior raises, and posterior raises.

 2 turkey tacos and going for walk around 5:30.   I keep these walks about an hour long.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> What's your cycle plan looking like, sailor?



100 mgs Tren ace
100 mgs Masterone
50 mgs Test Prop 
200 mgs test cyp (weekly)
100gs Turinabal to kick
I'd like to end with 100 mgs Winstrol.
Gonna see what WP will do for me.

I won some T3 from SFY so I'll probably run 100 mcgs a day.

Current diet is very boring and repetative but I've stuck with it for 3 weeks

Breakfast: 4 scrambled eggs and protein drink

Snack: 3 hard boils eggs

Lunch: Boston Market frozen meal of turkey medallions mashed potatoes and mixed veggies

Snack: 1 cup of almonds

Post work out protein shake

Dinner: 2 turkey breast tacos

Sometimes I have a cup of cottage cheese before bed.


----------



## keith1569 (May 15, 2013)

Nice bro. I think you can get away with a lot lower dose in tbol though.. Like 40mg to 60mg a day.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 15, 2013)

Yeah and keep your t3 to 50mcg to avoid muscle atrophy


----------



## hoyle21 (May 22, 2013)

Doctor appointment today.   My test level came back at 491 on 200 mgs/week test cyp.   My doc increased the dosage so now I take 300 mgs every other week and 200 mgs in between.  I have another appointment in 6 months.

I think what gets lost sometimes is most medications are prescribed by weight, TRT and Steroids should be too.   Someone taking 200 mgs at 180 lbs should test a lot higher than someone at 240 lbs.   Im going to keep that in mind while running cycles.

Pinned today
100 mgs  Tren
100 mgs Masteron
50 mgs test prop
100 mgs Tbol.
This will be my daily dosage.

This will be the first time running a cycle with my diet really tuned in.
Lets get this started!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2013)

That's some pretty high doses man, hope the sides don't knock you about too much


----------



## hoyle21 (May 22, 2013)

They are all short esters so if I have a problem I can adjust it quick.

I have pharm caber and RC letro too.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 23, 2013)

I continue to be impressed with Asia Pharma products.   Jabbed my thigh for the first time in months and I have very little soreness today, even pushing 2.5ML's.


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 23, 2013)

Good to know


----------



## independent (May 23, 2013)

Damn thats a high dose of tren, i was only running 200mgs of ap tren and it Kicked my ass. Fda approved gear rules.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 23, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Damn thats a high dose of tren, i was only running 200mgs of ap tren and it Kicked my ass. Fda approved gear rules.



Remember that I take 200 mgs Watson test cyp a week and it only takes my test levels to 490.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 24, 2013)

hoyle21 said:


> They are all short esters so if I have a problem I can adjust it quick.
> 
> I have pharm caber and RC letro too.



I find I need to ramp tren up gently. Good luck jewlett


----------



## hoyle21 (May 24, 2013)

Got a new tattoo last night.   Will not be working out today.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 28, 2013)

That's my daily totals on a daily basis.   Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 29, 2013)

Ok so I customized that myfitnesspal app.  35% carbs, 45% protein, and 20% fat.   I think Im going to focus this journal a bit on nutrition.   I feel I have the exercise down, my downfall is diet and I have to get it nailed.   If you guys see something that needs tweaked please let me know.

Today's totals.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2013)

It's s bit hard when I don't know what you eat.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> It's s bit hard when I don't know what you eat.



I was under the impression that total Marco's is what matters.

It's a lot of eggs , turkey breast, mixed veggies, beef jerky.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2013)

Theoretically you could source macros from fast food, just sayin


----------



## hoyle21 (May 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Theoretically you could source macros from fast food, just sayin



Probably not at those ratios though.   My sodium intake is way high and I eat hardly any potassium.   I was surprised by that a little, but it explains why I take potassium pills to stop cramps though.


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 30, 2013)

Good keeping track


----------



## hoyle21 (May 31, 2013)

Crappy day diet wise Thursday.   Had a couple meetings and had to eat on the run.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ok, been horrible logging.   I bought a motorcycle and I'm still dieting, but I've been spending more time riding than logging.   A pic from today.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 10, 2013)

Alright, so I need a bet of a reset.   Got really sick, really, really sick.   Ended up in the hospital with bad dehydration.   Got a bunch of fluids.   I couldn't hold anything down, and what I could hold down just erupted out of my asshole as a liquid anyways.   They ran all kinds of test cause it last like 3 weeks, but I tested negative for anything.   Must have been some virus that just kicked the living shit out of me.    I lost 15 lbs, but look really bad.  I'm like flabby again, even though I lost weight.    I've been eating like crazy just to try and stop the catabolic affect, but I'm just getting fat.   The good news is I believe I'm better.    I have a camping trip this weekend where Ill be floating down a river and drinking more beet than any human should, then Monday I need to get back on the ball.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2013)

you have an upperbody now///congrats


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you have an upperbody now///congrats



I'm going to take that as a compliment and run.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 10, 2013)

Look 10 times better thanbefore


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 10, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Look 10 times better thanbefore



Yeah definitely. You've come a long way Hoyle. Looking good!


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, so after being sick for a month this is my the start of my second week back in the gym.   There seems to be some nasty bug or parasite going around the Midwest.   I think maybe I had it.

Anyways, I benched yesterday, I feel super weak.   Probably going to take a month to get back to where I was with a little muscle memory help.

But back on track.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 31, 2013)

Shoulders today.   Last week I was too sore to workout Wednesday and Thursday.  My chest is super tight from Monday and my back and lats are a bit sore I still managed.   Hopefully next week I can really start to kick some ass.


----------

